# end-of-year-lists



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Just realized it's the time of year where many wrap up a year in music. What's on your list for 2021?
My favorites this year have been constantly changing, but I remember...any genre here...
Krallice-Demonic Wealth
Gloria Estefan-Brazil305
...I can't remember the new recordings...
Angela Hewitt-Bach Partitas
what the hell...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Classical:
I finally checked out Weinberg, based mainly on Bulldog's recommendations. Excellent composer. Renewed my acquaintance with Schnittke and Schoenberg who have gone up considerably in my 'rating'.

Pop/rock:
So far it has not been a great year for me. Best albums would be by Steven Wilson (although a step down from previous work), Billie Eilish and especially St. Vincent (still holding back a final assessment on the two Lana del Rey albums).


----------

